# NJ (S. Jersey)-Urgent, 12 rats, evicted, need homes or foster



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Hammonton NJ (S. Jersey)
Contact: [email protected]

Please contact Karen Borga on behalf of Derrick, who was evicted, if you can adopt or foster or otherwise spread the word to help place his 12 rats: a male, a female, and 7-week old babies. I do not have more details about the rats. Derrick was evicted and the rats will be at a friend's for the next two weeks.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Hammonton NJ (S. Jersey)
*CONTACT CORRECTION: Derick: [email protected]
*
Derick writes:
"The rats are very sweet. Some much more timid than others. I have 7 boys and 5 girls. Of the smaller boys, I have two all white (Not yet named). 1 hooded one (Hood) 3 with black/brown heads (Sprinkle, Moo, Arrow). The adult male is all white (Raisin). Of the smaller females I have 2 black/brown with white bellies ( Hubert and Brownie) the adult female (Rena)the same and 2 all white (Raticate, Ratata). 

"the smaller males I have, have grown to be a bit skittish. But some do warm up after a little. I have not had to time to socialize with all of them so some are slightly more social than others.

"Raisin has aggression toward the babies and I am very afraid of what could happen there. Not very social but very calm unless he hears louder noises. Try not to smell like the smaller ones when touching him.

"Rena is very sweet and unfortunately only likes to be held for a short while. 

"The smaller females have varying personalities. Hubert is more likely to approach. Brownie only approaches if she whiffs food or an unknown scent. The white females are very fast. And very timid. I would use caution handling them.

"Any further questions, just ask.
Thanks,"
-Derick.

posted for Derick by Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

These are the rats:

































LOCATION: Hammonton NJ (S. Jersey)
CONTACT: Derick: [email protected]

Some rat transport is available.

posted for Derick with permission


----------

